# Funny Geeky Images Thread



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll start.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The life cycle of a programmer:










This one's a bit more technical, but still funny :teeth:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ :clap


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> ^^ :clap


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pktuy/
^ click on it.

















^ If only it worked this way.

































^ Best scifi series ever.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>


Might as well post all of the SMBC comics. They are pretty much all geeky, haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pktuy/
> ^ click on it.
> 
> 
> ...


:haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

This one always cracks me up, just because it's so odd


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Find your role in game development.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

From my Tumblr:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arnie said:


>


haha I can read it.



















Meanwhile at Valve


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

[spoiler=xkcd overload][spoiler=1]







[/spoiler][spoiler=2]







[/spoiler][spoiler=3]







[/spoiler][spoiler=4]







[/spoiler][spoiler=5]







[/spoiler][spoiler=6]







[/spoiler][spoiler=7]







[/spoiler][spoiler=8]







[/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Unimpressed Astronaut


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Got some superman ones


























Final season of futurama this one's for you

















^  me


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*i have to admit, i do this sometimes...*


----------

